# ffa goat showing question



## leversole6 (May 16, 2014)

My daughter wants to show through the ffa at the state/county fair here in AZ this upcoming school year. My question is does the goat have to be regiasterd? We have a beautiful nubian 3 kid but she is not registered. Was looking into having her registered as a goat of unknown origin through the international dairy goat registry. Their link is here.
http://idgr.info/index/
any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

You'll have to get in contact with your local extension offices, they'll be able to let you know all the requirements. I'd be just about certain you'd need some type of identification, wether it be tattoos, scrapie tags or microchip. Something that identifies your goat that can be checked.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Talk to the ffa advisor if he/she can't tell you then call the extension office. Personally, if you could get her in 4H I think she would have a better experience. Out here, you can't show through FFA. And, she can do presentations to learn more about goats and other projects like baking or sewing through 4H.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, you need to find out the rules for your county fair. Every state is different, even counties within the state could venture from what other counties do. We're in KY, and dairy does have to be registered. Boer goat does & bucks have to be registered to show as well, unless you do a market wether or commercial doe.

Does FFA participate in showing? Where she can learn from other kids, etc? If not I definitely would do what Kayla said, and look into joining 4-H. 
My kids are in 4-H and love it. 
During the school year they have 2 meetings a month. I think it may be the same everywhere, but kids are required to attend 6 meetings/educational events before a certain day in the spring to be eligible to show a 4-H project. Having those 2 meetings a month helps the kids get their hours in on time.


----------



## lukeoleary (Dec 28, 2013)

I show my dairy goat through FFA and it depends on the show. I show at our county fair which is the CA Mid State Fair and they must be registered with the ADGA because it is an ADGA sanctioned show. Check with the fair or shows she would show the goat at and get the goat registered with that association. If you don't know the goat'a ancestry it can be a recorded grade NOA (native on appearance) Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

